# Why do I keep hitting my ring finger upon release.. Recurve ??



## mrk (Nov 23, 2011)

I shoot Olympic style and whenever I release the string theres a 80% chance that I hit my ring finger. Im right handed shooting left (eye dominance). I attached a few pics to help out a little. One is to show you where it keeps on hitting and the second one is my hand to show how it looks like.

Would really like some help on why I am doing this because the finger is going numb ;p ? Any way I can correct this because I know its me and not the equipment. I use a large tab.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

lets see pics of tab on your hand.. are you using a deep anchor .. you should it works for cleaner release.. also index finger should hold 70 % of string weight .. thumb should be inside of string over palm of hand .. just a few pointers as we can`t see you shoot so guessing only...


----------



## mrk (Nov 23, 2011)

I read somewhere here I think that you should have 50% of the weight on the middle finger, 35% on the ring and 15% on the index. So I guess that someone was wrong then ?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks to me like you have the edge of the tab across your finger rather than extending past it. What Classichunter said - get a closeup pic of yourself at anchor.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

can we get a pic of your hand with the tab on? both straight fingers and curled. that would help A LOT


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

mrk said:


> I read somewhere here I think that you should have 50% of the weight on the middle finger, 35% on the ring and 15% on the index. So I guess that someone was wrong then ?


The middle finger should take most of the weight. 50% is a good starting point. I am assuming that you are using finger tabs, if that is the case the string should push your fingers away on release. You should relax your fingers and let the string do the rest.


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

TheAncientOne said:


> The middle finger should take most of the weight. 50% is a good starting point. I am assuming that you are using finger tabs, if that is the case the string should push your fingers away on release. You should relax your fingers and let the string do the rest.


that made me think of something. if the string hits your finger, then your finger isn't on it to begin with. keep it relaxed and on the string, so when you relax your fingers it slips _off_ instead of _into_


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

icehaven said:


> that made me think of something. if the string hits your finger, then your finger isn't on it to begin with. keep it relaxed and on the string, so when you relax your fingers it slips _off_ instead of _into_


Good thought! 

Either that or your tab is too short.

TAO


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

mrk said:


> I read somewhere here I think that you should have 50% of the weight on the middle finger, 35% on the ring and 15% on the index. So I guess that someone was wrong then ?


Different archers spread the weight differently across their three string fingers - there's no one 'right' % apportionment. Experiment till you find the combination that works best for you.

It's looks like, from your picture, the tab is too short. The string is slipping off your tab and kissing your fingertip as it clears the tab. A longer tab means that when the string clears the tab it will have also cleared your fingertip.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

re pressure,

Current recommendation by Coach Lee is 40% index, 50% middle finger, 10% Ring finger.

Of course it's going to be based on comfort finger/hand shape, but that gives a starting point. The idea that the ring finger is almost along for the ride. It is used to help with alignment of the hand on the string and stability of the drawing hand.

DC


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i had a similar problem a few years ago, and it was the tab being too short. got some longer material for the tab and voilà, problem solved.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

He says he is using large tab hands don`t look that big in pic .. pics are deceiving we need pics of tab on hand????


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Try a three-fingered glove and see if the problem goes?

Yes.....need bigger tab?

No.....need to change finger pressure?

At one time I changed my anchor to put my forefinger tip resting on the top of my jaw bone with the top of the forefinger still under my cheek-bone.

This meant my fingers were tilted down. It put a lot of pressure on my forefinger tip which would end up sore and swollen after practice. 

The string often got 'caught' up in the forefinger tip on release too.

I went back to a higher finger tip location although taping the finger before practice also sorted the problem.


----------



## mrk (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry for taking so long to come back with some pics. Attached a few pics, 2 from behind the tab and 2 in front.





























MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

One thing you might consider in your form, is to keep your drawing hand vertical (perpendicular to the ground) and not let the wrist tilt out. I don't currently shoot recurve, but do shoot compound fingers, and that's something I need to watch out for.

If you use a "string bow" training aid, you can watch the angle of the string, it is real apparent if you twist your drawing hand.


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't see how you could be hitting your ring finger since the tab looks long enough. Is your ring finger sliding off sideways to the tab? That might be the case if you are plucking the string. If so a larger tab is called for. AAE/Cavilier tab sizes are by width not length.

TAO


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

You need a bigger tab and you need to hook deeper. By the position of your finger relative to the spacer, I would say you are probably not wrapping your fingers deep enough around the string, and the angled look of the abrasion on your 3rd finger indicates this too. If you can, as mentioned, have your hand much more vertical, and you can assist this by attempting to touch your pinky finger to your neck (depending on your anchor position) as this will help keep the back of the hand flat and vertical.

For finger pressure, I have always followed a 30:50:20 1st:2nd:3rd finger. I used to have the same problem as you did when using a cavalier tab as the plate got in the way of me having a deep enough hook. I changed tabs to one with a smaller plate and more tab surface so I could grip deep, and then now I've gone over to the KSL tab since that has a massive leather surface even with the huge plate and bits.


----------



## mrk (Nov 23, 2011)

If my tab is too short, then what type of tabs do you guys recommend I should get ? My hands are kinda big


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

> I used to have the same problem as you did when using a cavalier tab as the plate got in the way of me having a deep enough hook.


I use a deep enough hook so that the string is actually up against the plate. 

TAO


----------



## Flehrad (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried that, but I found that the plate was pushing the nock off the string...

If you have big hands, then the KSL Gold tab L (is there an XL?) might do the trick. Its huuuuuuuge lol I use a L. You might also consider a L sized Soma Saker tab perhaps, I used to use a L sized Angel II tab before I went with the KSL tab.


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

The KSL tab doesn't come in an XL size. However that's because the L size is bigger than most XLs of other type. Also check out the K1-tabs by a member here, available at K1-archery.com. After quite a bit of research, I settled on a K1-Triple tab and use it as my primary tab.


----------



## mrk (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for everything


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

From the pictures that you posted your tab length appears to be correct and your fingers appear to be adequately protected. 
How may pounds are you holding on your fingers? 
Are you hooking the string in the first joint of each of your fingers? 
Is your 3rd-finger sliding off the leather and on to the string during your release?
Are you holding your string-arm elbow too high? 
Before buying a new tab I would put a band-aid or two on the finger and see if the pain/numbness goes away. If it does then either use thicker leather-facing or wrap your finger. Jay Barrs wrapped his fingers with a stretch gauze wrap....didn't seem to hurt his shooting any. - John


----------



## mrk (Nov 23, 2011)

jhinaz said:


> From the pictures that you posted your tab length appears to be correct and your fingers appear to be adequately protected.
> How may pounds are you holding on your fingers?
> Are you hooking the string in the first joint of each of your fingers?
> Is your 3rd-finger sliding off the leather and on to the string during your release?
> ...




Im holding around 50lbs and I put the string on the pillow of the fingers, behind the first joint. I think I might be holding my elbow too high or probably putting too much weight on that one finger. 
Its not like I slap the finger on each shot, just very often. This didnt happen to me before so it must be something I changed.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't think your tab is too small, bits could be trimmed off it, if anything. I certainly wouldn't like the tab curled around my forefinger tip as I tried to anchor with it.
But I shoot BB.
The shape of the curve on your tab suggests to me that your third finger is coming off the string at full draw. I'm guilty of that. Easy to allow as your attention is elsewhere.

For laughs, try hooking on the middle of the next bone up, between joints 1 and 2, if your tab allows and see what you find.
Finger joints line up differently in every one, its necessary to play around to find what suits you and the string hook is going to determine elbow position.

Could you post a picture of yourself at full draw?


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

When my tab was 2 layers thick, I had a callous on my third finger just like your picture, and also the tendon/nerve just below the inside first joint of my first finger was enlarged/sore. 

I read Vittorio say that his son's tab has a mm of thickness for every 10 lbs of draw weight. So I added two more layers (4 total now) to my tab, and it solved both of those issues.

So 50lbs would suggest a safe tab thickness could be 5 layers? 

Maybe something to experiment with?


----------



## Neo888 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, isnt your tab slipping backwards into your palm when shooting? I am just asking this, because you say you hook the string between 1 and 2 joint of finger, if so then with the finger spacer position as on pic 4 it is hard for me to imagine where the arrow is, only way i can imagine that your tab is more back into your palm then in pic 4, and if it slips back into your palm then it can become short... but of course i could be wrong.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

The Black Widow tab has an extra rubber layer in the middle. Several different types to suit most archers, one has a shelf.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

By the way your ring finger is rubbed you are not getting deep enough with your fingers, it is an old wifes tale that you should be on the tips of your fingers and all that does is ball up the meat on the tips of the fingers and it rubs them a lot makes them sore and it gives you a shi--- release. Get deeper.


----------

